# pt709 slim firing problems



## brockolee (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi all!! brand new to the site and need some advice. I recently purchased a used pt709 slim. It seems that at least one round out of every 1-2 mags does not fire. when I eject the unfired round, most of the time it fires the next time just fine. when I inspect the unfired round, I have noticed there is a little dimple on the primer. I would like to avoid sending the gun back to Taurus if possible. thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't have that type of gun. But most used guns need a good cleaning. I have and ultrasonic cleaner to do that.

Sounds like a dirty firing pin. Disassembly is best way to clean the firing mechansim. But get some spray gun solvent a spray around the firing pin. See if that improves the situation. 

Sometimes it could be magazine or ammo related also.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Another problem with a Taurus? Say it ain't so. I hope for your sake that you do not plan on carrying it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I agree with AZdave most people do a field strip and a basic cleaning and never clean the firing pin channel the firing pin or spring. Hey outta sight outta mind and its a place that usually has its share of cosmoline or a heavy packing grease from the factory. After time and shooting the stuff gets like molasses if you don't clean that channel. Clean the firing pin channel the firing pin also the firing pin spring then very sparingly apply a very thin coat of oil and I think your problems will be taken care of.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

With any brand of used gun, not knowing how well or how often the previous owner maintained it, I would go at it with a good cleaner, tooth brush and qtips with main attention on the slide area.Even if the guy used light oil, if he didnt do it often the oil and powder turn to a gritty paste.


----------



## bandt (Feb 18, 2018)

I carry a 709 slim. I have fired maybe 500 rounds and never had a failure. friend of mine has same gun and was having problems and found it was the reloaded ammo he bought at a flea market. Mine is stainless slide and the rest is black. I do clean it thoroughly each time I fire it.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Almost 5 months to clean, @brockolee, did the cleaning work? That even beats me lazy timing.


----------

